# Study German language and Work



## leokim92

Good day everyone.
Im new here and maybe there is a post with similar or same thread like this one, but I couldn`t find anything... so here it is..
My girlfriend (argentinian,26 yo) and I (korean, 25yo) were planning to leave Argentina and move to Germany. We don´t speak or write german so We are going to learn before going to there but here is all the questions begin.
We are planning to learn more intensively the language in Germany with course that We are going to pay before moving and once there, find a part time to sustain our daily basis. Obviously We are going to bring with us our saving, its not much but We think its going to help us. Finishing this course We are going to start a carreer like IT or take our chances to find a job thats required knowing spanish/english/german, and then permanently living there.
Questions...

1- Can we go to Germany to take curses of german language and also find a part time job to sustain our life ? I know about the visa and permissions that gave someone who is studying a Carreer, but about courses to learn german and working at the same time, nothing...

2- If we dont have a degree or bachelor or a master, Can we go to Germany just to work and live there?

3-Can we go to Germany to take a course of the language and then study a carreer with a Residence Permit?

4- Is it absolutely necessary to have a degree or anything similar to find a good job? 

5- I know that Germany has a lot of multilingual student. But with luck, can we find a good job knowing multiple languages?


----------



## Nononymous

Some answers below:



> 1- Can we go to Germany to take curses of german language and also find a part time job to sustain our life ? I know about the visa and permissions that gave someone who is studying a Carreer, but about courses to learn german and working at the same time, nothing...


If you are a full-time university student, I believe that you are allowed to work part-time for a limited number of hours. If you are only taking language classes, then I am quite certain that you are not entitled to a work permit, so the answer is no.



> 2- If we dont have a degree or bachelor or a master, Can we go to Germany just to work and live there?


No, not really. The only way to obtain a work permit would be to find a job first and have the employer request permission to hire you from the Arbeitsamt, but this would be extremely difficult for a job that did not require a degree.



> 3-Can we go to Germany to take a course of the language and then study a carreer with a Residence Permit?


You can certainly go to Germany and study the language, but you would need to be financially self-sufficient, paying for course fees, living expenses and health insurance. You could apply to university. I'm not sure about apprenticeship programs for skilled trades, that might be an option if it were open to foreigners and your German was good enough.



> 4- Is it absolutely necessary to have a degree or anything similar to find a good job?


Depends on your definition of "good" job, but in general, you won't get far without either a university degree or specific training recognized by German employers - an Ausbildung.



> 5- I know that Germany has a lot of multilingual student. But with luck, can we find a good job knowing multiple languages?


Having additional languages does not hurt, but it's no substitute for having good German, recognized credentials, and skills that are in demand. (Also, and please don't take this as a criticism, based on this post I'm not sure that your English is of a higher standard than a German high-school graduate, so you won't have any advantage there - particularly given the number native English speakers in Germany.)


----------



## leokim92

Nononymous said:


> Some answers below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- Can we go to Germany to take curses of german language and also find a part time job to sustain our life ? I know about the visa and permissions that gave someone who is studying a Carreer, but about courses to learn german and working at the same time, nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a full-time university student, I believe that you are allowed to work part-time for a limited number of hours. If you are only taking language classes, then I am quite certain that you are not entitled to a work permit, so the answer is no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- If we dont have a degree or bachelor or a master, Can we go to Germany just to work and live there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not really. The only way to obtain a work permit would be to find a job first and have the employer request permission to hire you from the Arbeitsamt, but this would be extremely difficult for a job that did not require a degree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-Can we go to Germany to take a course of the language and then study a carreer with a Residence Permit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can certainly go to Germany and study the language, but you would need to be financially self-sufficient, paying for course fees, living expenses and health insurance. You could apply to university. I'm not sure about apprenticeship programs for skilled trades, that might be an option if it were open to foreigners and your German was good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4- Is it absolutely necessary to have a degree or anything similar to find a good job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on your definition of "good" job, but in general, you won't get far without either a university degree or specific training recognized by German employers - an Ausbildung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5- I know that Germany has a lot of multilingual student. But with luck, can we find a good job knowing multiple languages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having additional languages does not hurt, but it's no substitute for having good German, recognized credentials, and skills that are in demand.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for your answer and time.
If I find a job before going to Germany would make everything more easier, wouldnt it?
Also learning German very well.


----------



## Nononymous

leokim92 said:


> Thank you very much for your answer and time.
> If I find a job before going to Germany would make everything more easier, wouldnt it?
> Also learning German very well.


Yes, but finding a job will be very difficult. A German company cannot hire you unless it proves to the government that the job cannot be done by a German or EU citizen. So if you don't have a specialized or in-demand skill, which normally means having a degree, it's very unlikely that an employer would be willing to make you an offer because the chances of you receiving permission to work are so low.


----------



## ALKB

leokim92 said:


> Thank you very much for your answer and time.
> If I find a job before going to Germany would make everything more easier, wouldnt it?
> Also learning German very well.


Very difficult without formal, in-demand qualifications.

Does your girlfriend have any German ancestry? It's relatively common in Argentina. 

Getting a visa for doing an apprenticeship (Ausbildung) is generally possible and after successfully completing the apprenticeship you can apply for a two-year work/residence permit which can then be converted to a long-term/indefinite permit if conditions are met.

You will need German language skills as evidenced by a Goethe-Institut exam certificate, an apprenticeship contract that satisfies the rules for third-country nationals and proof of accommodation.

Be aware that you are more likely to land an apprenticeship in an area that is most probably not very high on the list of hip places to be and in a profession that not many young people want to go into (personal carer, hospitality, but also other professions in rural areas).


----------



## leokim92

ALKB said:


> Very difficult without formal, in-demand qualifications.
> 
> Does your girlfriend have any German ancestry? It's relatively common in Argentina.
> 
> Getting a visa for doing an apprenticeship (Ausbildung) is generally possible and after successfully completing the apprenticeship you can apply for a two-year work/residence permit which can then be converted to a long-term/indefinite permit if conditions are met.
> 
> You will need German language skills as evidenced by a Goethe-Institut exam certificate, an apprenticeship contract that satisfies the rules for third-country nationals and proof of accommodation.
> 
> Be aware that you are more likely to land an apprenticeship in an area that is most probably not very high on the list of hip places to be and in a profession that not many young people want to go into (personal carer, hospitality, but also other professions in rural areas).


thank very much for your answer to!
and no.. My girlfriend doesnt have anny German ancestry..
But my goal is to Study a degree level in Germany and work part time job in the same time.. and then apply for work and residence permit as you said..
My gf have a lot of saving, so I think she isnt going to have a problem with that, and for me.. Ill have to work like never and save money and also asking my dad wich he is in Korea now for a economic help. 
And for the german language, We will go to goethe institut or Sprachzentrum intitut.
In this case, How do you see our situation? think it is possible?


----------



## ALKB

leokim92 said:


> thank very much for your answer to!
> and no.. My girlfriend doesnt have anny German ancestry..
> But my goal is to Study a degree level in Germany and work part time job in the same time.. and then apply for work and residence permit as you said..
> My gf have a lot of saving, so I think she isnt going to have a problem with that, and for me.. Ill have to work like never and save money and also asking my dad wich he is in Korea now for a economic help.
> And for the german language, We will go to goethe institut or Sprachzentrum intitut.
> In this case, How do you see our situation? think it is possible?


On what basis does your girlfriend want to be in Germany? Is she also planning to study at university? Savings are good and useful but savings alone are not enough to be granted a residence permit.

Since university is tuition free and tax-funded, only 5% of all university places are reserved for third-country nationals. 

Most degree programmes are in German (require passing the specific German language exam for university access - in short: you need to be proficient, not just know the basics). Bi-Lingual or English language programmes are very competitive and I am afraid you would also need a very high level of English to be considered at all.


----------



## leokim92

ALKB said:


> On what basis does your girlfriend want to be in Germany? Is she also planning to study at university? Savings are good and useful but savings alone are not enough to be granted a residence permit.
> 
> Since university is tuition free and tax-funded, only 5% of all university places are reserved for third-country nationals.
> 
> Most degree programmes are in German (require passing the specific German language exam for university access - in short: you need to be proficient, not just know the basics). Bi-Lingual or English language programmes are very competitive and I am afraid you would also need a very high level of English to be considered at all.


We bouth want to go to an university. My girlfriend want to study business Administration and I software engineering.
About the german language, We are planning to learn an instensive course and then go the Germany to reforce it and do the TestDaF.
The problem with money.....Doesnt count the part time job and saving that I have to get a residence permit? I know Its almost impossible for our situation, but we are looking for any Possibilities. Also as I mentioned, my father can send me money via bank transfer, I think..... The same goes to my gf, her father has a little textile industry, so he can send the money via bank transfer to... 

Does the third country nations include me? Because Im korean and I have korean passport. I know that Im living in Argentina, but maybe It could be different in my situation.


----------



## Nononymous

Your only safe route would be to:

1. Study German in Argentina, then if you have enough money (because you cannot work to support yourself) go to Germany to study the language further, until you reach the standard required for university. This will take several years' hard work.

2. Apply to a German university and be accepted. This will require very good academic qualifications, in addition to a high level of German. For a student visa you need to prove you have enough money to live for the first year without working (I think the amount needed is 8500 euro per person). I expect they will not grant the visa with limited savings in the hope that you can find a part-time job to support yourself while studying.


----------



## leokim92

Nononymous said:


> Your only safe route would be to:
> 
> 1. Study German in Argentina, then if you have enough money (because you cannot work to support yourself) go to Germany to study the language further, until you reach the standard required for university. This will take several years' hard work.
> 
> 2. Apply to a German university and be accepted. This will require very good academic qualifications, in addition to a high level of German. For a student visa you need to prove you have enough money to live for the first year without working (I think the amount needed is 8500 euro per person). I expect they will not grant the visa with limited savings in the hope that you can find a part-time job to support yourself while studying.


Thank you very much for your answer!
What do you mean that "I need minimum of 8500 euros for the first year"?So, If I had 8500 euros they would gave the visa?


----------



## Nononymous

leokim92 said:


> Thank you very much for your answer!
> What do you mean that "I need minimum of 8500 euros for the first year"?So, If I had 8500 euros they would gave the visa?


If you were accepted by a German university (which is the hard part) you also need proof of savings to support yourself, in addition to other requirements.

Have you actually done any research, on official German government web sites, into what's required for German visas and residence permits? If not, that is where you should start, not here. The Google is your friend.

One minor note that will be helpful for you, though not for your girlfriend:



> Citizens from a small number of non-EU countries may enter Germany without a visa and then apply for a visa to stay and study. These countries include Andorra, Australia, Brazil, El Salvador, Honduras, Israel, Japan, Canada, Monaco, New Zealand, San Marino, South Korea, and the United States.


This simply means you (but not your girlfriend) have the option of turning up in Germany and within 90 days getting yourself sorted at the Ausländerbehörde (foreigner's office) instead of applying for a visa at the German consulate in Argentina prior to departure. If rejected you would have to leave so unless you're very certain that you'll be allowed to stay, you might still prefer the visa route.


----------



## ALKB

leokim92 said:


> We bouth want to go to an university. My girlfriend want to study business Administration and I software engineering.
> About the german language, We are planning to learn an instensive course and then go the Germany to reforce it and do the TestDaF.
> The problem with money.....Doesnt count the part time job and saving that I have to get a residence permit? I know Its almost impossible for our situation, but we are looking for any Possibilities. Also as I mentioned, my father can send me money via bank transfer, I think..... The same goes to my gf, her father has a little textile industry, so he can send the money via bank transfer to...
> 
> Does the third country nations include me? Because Im korean and I have korean passport. I know that Im living in Argentina, but maybe It could be different in my situation.


Third country nationals are all people without either German or an EU nationality.

Start here:

https://www.daad.de/deutschland/en/

As far as I know, people attending an intensive (more than 16 hours/week) preparatory language course before university may also get a student permit permitting part time work but beware that those kind of courses are very expensive. Another way would be if you could get admission to the Studienkolleg as this also counts as higher studies but that of course depends on your individual situation whether you are eligible.

Would your girlfriend have any (recent) ancestry of any EU country, by any chance?


----------



## leokim92

Nononymous said:


> If you were accepted by a German university (which is the hard part) you also need proof of savings to support yourself, in addition to other requirements.
> 
> Have you actually done any research, on official German government web sites, into what's required for German visas and residence permits? If not, that is where you should start, not here. The Google is your friend.
> 
> One minor note that will be helpful for you, though not for your girlfriend:
> 
> 
> 
> This simply means you (but not your girlfriend) have the option of turning up in Germany and within 90 days getting yourself sorted at the Ausländerbehörde (foreigner's office) instead of applying for a visa at the German consulate in Argentina prior to departure. If rejected you would have to leave so unless you're very certain that you'll be allowed to stay, you might still prefer the visa route.


thank for your answer! Ill looking for info.


----------



## leokim92

ALKB said:


> Third nationals are all people without either German or an EU nationality.
> 
> Start here:
> 
> https://www.daad.de/deutschland/en/
> 
> As far as I know, people attending an intensive (more than 16 hours/week) preparatory language course before university may also get a student permit permitting part time work but beware that those kind of courses are very expensive. Another way would be if you could get admission to the Studienkolleg as this also counts as higher studies but that of course depends on your individual situation whether you are eligible.
> 
> Would your girlfriend have any (recent) ancestry of any EU country, by any chance?


Thank you for your answer!
My girlfriend grandmother is portuguese and she can ask for Portuguese nationality..
Could that be helpful for us?


----------



## Nononymous

leokim92 said:


> Thank you for your answer!
> My girlfriend grandmother is portuguese and she can ask for Portuguese nationality..
> Could that be helpful for us?


Portuguese nationality would be extremely useful for your girlfriend, because she would have rights to live and work in the EU.

It would only be useful for you if you were married.


----------



## leokim92

Nononymous said:


> Portuguese nationality would be extremely useful for your girlfriend, because she would have rights to live and work in the EU.
> 
> It would only be useful for you if you were married.


Thank you for the info. In fact, We´d been talking about that. If she could get the Portuguese nationalty We would get married and go to Portugal and then see if we could go to Germany to study and Work.


----------



## ALKB

leokim92 said:


> Thank you for the info. In fact, We´d been talking about that. If she could get the Portuguese nationalty We would get married and go to Portugal and then see if we could go to Germany to study and Work.


You wouldn't need to go to Portugal first.

As an EEA national, your girlfriend has full rights to live, work and study anywhere in the EU and her non-EEA spouse (you) would have the same rights as long as she lives in the same country as her spouse and she is exercising her EU treaty rights by being employed, studying full time at university or being self-sufficient.

The 5% rule of university places would also not apply to her, which would make getting accepted into uni a lot easier for her. 

If she gets her Portuguese passport and you get married, you can apply for a residence card for family member of EEA national after arriving in Germany, which would give you full working rights, too, so no faffing about with how many days of part tine work are allowed per year on a student permit.


----------



## leokim92

ALKB said:


> leokim92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info. In fact, We´d been talking about that. If she could get the Portuguese nationalty We would get married and go to Portugal and then see if we could go to Germany to study and Work.
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't need to go to Portugal first.
> 
> As an EEA national, your girlfriend has full rights to live, work and study anywhere in the EU and her non-EEA spouse (you) would have the same rights as long as she lives in the same country as her spouse and she is exercising her EU treaty rights by being employed, studying full time at university or being self-sufficient.
> 
> The 5% rule of university places would also not apply to her, which would make getting accepted into uni a lot easier for her.
> 
> If she gets her Portuguese passport and you get married, you can apply for a residence card for family member of EEA national after arriving in Germany, which would give you full working rights, too, so no faffing about with how many days of part tine work are allowed per year on a student permit.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for your answer! 
Yeah, tomorrow my gf will call the Protuguese embassy to ask and get info.
Do you know anything about how to get the protuguese nationality from her grandmother? 
I know that, first of all, she needs to get her mother the Nationality and then ask another for herself. She can ask for it at any age, can’t she? I mean, Its not like Spain that at the age of 21 you cant procedure with this if it not living for 2 years in the Country.


----------



## Nononymous

Why don't you wait and see what the consulate says? They will likely give you a more accurate answer than we will. (If they give you an answer you don't like, do more research.)


----------



## leokim92

Nononymous said:


> Why don't you wait and see what the consulate says? They will likely give you a more accurate answer than we will. (If they give you an answer you don't like, do more research.)



Ill do that, Thank you!


----------



## Drish

*Opportunities in IT*

Hi,

I am currently searching for a job in Germany..

I have got 10+ yrs experience in IT(includes exp in Data storage, Capacity planning,data analysis) & MOOC courses in Data science..
Learning German now..
.

Would like to know about the job opportunities in IT there..
Will it be worth coming there in jobseekers visa and search a job?

Thanks in advance for the reply,
Drish


----------



## leokim92

A lot of companies around the world are looking for IT workers and one of them is Germany. I was researching too and I found that You can find easly a IT job there, but you have to speak german at least get the B2 level or the TestDaf. I suggest you to live in the country and study the language fisrt, then apply for a job.


----------

